# Help converting photo to line drawing



## Piro (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a picture (which is attached) that I want to turn into just black lines. No shading, no colors, just black and white. My only problem is I don't have photoshop and I don't have the extra hundred or so dollars to purchase it.

Can anybody help me out?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Nov 17, 2009)

Its not photoshop rather Illustrator you would want for this. I would do it, but its a pain in the ass and not worth the amount of time it would take.


----------



## darren (Nov 17, 2009)

It can be done in Photoshop, but you'll need a better quality original to get good results. There are lots of JPEG artifacts in that image and it's relatively low resolution, so the results aren't going to be very clean.

I did a quick brightness/contrast adjustment and blew out the colour, and got an okay result at the same resolution, but it's not great. An autotrace of this into vectors produced either jagged results or loss of detail. To do it properly, it would need to be done by hand, which is a couple of hours of work. What's this going to be used for?


----------



## MrRedRaider (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope it satisfies you. Only messed with the trace settings for all of 2 minutes. It is an illustrator file if you click on the picture.


----------



## Piro (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you so much! I need this for a prank on a friend. It envolves T-shirts and an extremely large mob....


----------



## The Beard (Dec 21, 2009)

May I ask what the prank is exactly?


----------

